# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  सॉफ्टवेर की  दुनिया

## Dark Rider

हेल्लो दोस्तों 

अब तक मेने कई सॉफ्टवेर लोगो को दिये है ज्यादातर फ्री और लीगल  :Tiranga: 

लेकिन अब से में हर सॉफ्टवेर के बारे में बताऊंगा चाहे फ्री हो या न हो 

लेकिन डाउनलोड लिंक सिर्फ फ्री वाले की ही दूँगा तो

अब से  में हर सॉफ्टवेर की जानकारी दूँगा 



आप सॉफ्टवेर कही से भी जुगाड करके डाउनलोड करे चाहे तो सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में मांगे 

तो निकल पड़ते है सॉफ्टवेर की दुनिया में

----------


## Dark Rider

Alcohol 120%



एक बर्निग सॉफ्टवेर जो आपकी  CD और  DVD  को बर्न करता है 

Alcohol 120% इन फाइल को सपोर्ट करता है

  .mds, .iso, .bwt, .b5t, .b6t, .ccd, .isz, .cue, .cdi, .pdi and .nrg 



http://www.alcohol-soft.com/

----------


## Dark Rider

Folder Lock 



Lock files, folders and drives



http://www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/

----------


## Dark Rider

AVG PC TUNEUP 2011




tuneup की तरह यह भी 

 registry problems को फिक्स करता है 

Internet connection को Optimize करता है 

गलती से  deleted files को वापस लाता है 

Permanently फाइल को delete करता है जिससे कोई backup न ले सके 

hard drive की health और  space usage का ध्यान रखता है 



http://www.avg.com/eu-hu/avg-pctuneup

----------


## sukhveer

manoj bhai  inme se kaun sa adhik behtar hai tune up utality/avg pc tune up


> AVG PC TUNEUP 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuneup की तरह यह भी 
> 
>  registry problems को फिक्स करता है 
> 
> ...

----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj bhai  inme se kaun sa adhik behtar hai tune up utality/avg pc tune up


यदि आपने AVG का ANTIVIRUS इंस्टाल कर रखा है तो आपको AVG PC TUNEUP 2011 इंस्टाल करना चाहिए


AVG PC TUNEUP थोडा हल्का चलता है लोड नहीं लेता है कंप्यूटर पर

----------


## cool.om001

दोस्तों 
मुझे बिल बनाने के सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए जिसमे पार्टी का नाम डाला जा सके आपनी कंपनी का नाम डाला जा सके 
और बिल का विवरण लिखा जा सके के किस चीज के पैसे है 
सभी दोस्तों के निवेदन हे यदि किसी के पास हो तो उपलब्ध कराये

----------


## Dark Rider

Sheep 



मेरा पसंदीदा  स्क्रीन मेट 




इसकी ओफिसिअल साईट चाइना में इसलिए दूसरी साईट दे रहा हू



http://mentadd.com/sheep/



http://www.rightmousebutton.com/mates/Sheep.exe

----------


## jaysingh

और टाइप के स्क्रीन मेट दे दो यार या साईट बता दो,

----------


## Dark Rider

> और टाइप के स्क्रीन मेट दे दो यार या साईट बता दो,


http://www.screenmates.com/

http://sailorvgame.org/ms/screenmates.htm

----------


## Dark Rider

sheep  रोकने के लिए 

alt+ctr+del.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

ये एक ऐसा सूत्र है जो अन्य सभी तकनिकी सूत्रों से अच्छा है 
क्यूँकी कई बार हम सॉफ्टवेर की जानकारी नहीं होने से इसे अपने कम्पुटर की खराबी समझ लेते हैं 
और परेशान होते है 
बहुत अच्छा सूत्र मेरे तरफ से रेपुटेशन

----------


## jaysingh

> http://www.screenmates.com/
> 
> http://sailorvgame.org/ms/screenmates.htm


 धन्यवाद |

----------


## Dark Rider

> ये एक ऐसा सूत्र है जो अन्य सभी तकनिकी सूत्रों से अच्छा है 
> क्यूँकी कई बार हम सॉफ्टवेर की जानकारी नहीं होने से इसे अपने कम्पुटर की खराबी समझ लेते हैं 
> और परेशान होते है 
> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र मेरे तरफ से रेपुटेशन


.......... जिंदाबाद  उम्मीद है समझ गया होगा

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> .......... जिंदाबाद  उम्मीद है समझ गया होगा


 जी गुरु घंटाल महोदय समझ गया 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद |


आपका स्वागत मित्र

----------


## Dark Rider

Dragon NaturallySpeaking Premium 



करे अपने pc को अपनी आवाज़ से कन्ट्रोल 



http://www.nuance.com/for-business/b...mium/index.htm

----------


## devkasnia

nhi ji meri site ka kya hua aap raat ko online nahi thy
kya aap batana nhi chatey

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रिय मनोज ( भा.म के पि वाले ) ज्यों ज्यों में डीप चेक के लिए फोरम में प्रवेश त्यों त्यों आप ही नजर आ रहे हों वाह !*

----------


## love birds

manoj ji kya hua आप तो सूत्र सुरु करके गायब हो गए सूत्र अच्छा है आगे बडिए

----------


## jai 123

अच्छी शुरूवात है मनोज जी जहा तक संभव हो प्रत्येक साफ्टवेयर का दो शब्दो मे वर्णन करने कि कृपा करे धन्यवाद

----------


## jai 123

लाजवाब बेहतरीन और ज्ञानवर्धक सुत्र

----------


## sanjubaba07

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र |  जिसे  कम्पूटर के बारेमे ज्यादा जानकारी नहीं उसे ज्यादासे ज्यादा जानकारी कैसे प्राप्त होगी

----------


## MAKGOSWAMI

dear sir,
please send the driver genius professional edition software
m.cheerstolife@gmail.com
thank you.

----------


## swami ji

वाह लगे रहे दोस्त ,,,मस्त सूत्र हे ,,,,,आपका अभिवादन करता हु रेपो से ,,,

----------


## Optimus Prime

very good friends

----------


## hot-men

*मनोज भाई सूत्र को गतिमान करें.
*

----------


## ryadav2828

bhai mujhe data doctor recovery software(full version) ya Get Data Back for fat (full version)de sakte hain..............please..
agar aapke paas nahi hain to please mujhe clear kar de. taki main aasha me na rahu............
KOI AUR BHI CHALEGA.........................................

----------


## rb908

भाई कोई फोटो एडिटर का सोफ्टवेर मिलेगा बदिया विंडो ७ के लिए बेकग्रौन्द बगैरह और भी जो हम चेंग कर सकें

----------


## love birds

> भाई कोई फोटो एडिटर का सोफ्टवेर मिलेगा बदिया विंडो ७ के लिए बेकग्रौन्द बगैरह और भी जो हम चेंग कर सकें



http://www.firstload.com/?uniq=6364f...lanetpc.in.rar  आप यहा से ले

----------


## rb908

> http://www.firstload.com/?uniq=6364f...lanetpc.in.rar  आप यहा से ले


धन्यबाद                   भाई

----------


## love.15

bhai mujhe  hospital management software chahiye  full version main koi  best softwer jo ek dam esy bhi ho chalane main              or ek bat    bhai google se main 
*Advanced Hospital Management downlod kiya tha lekin ye sai nahi he es se bhi koi best ho to de pls*

----------


## Aashish Aggarwal

श्रीमान मुझे पराशर लाइट पोर्टेबल सॉफ्टवेयर चाहिए,करपया मदद करे.घन्यवाद

----------

